# Texas Bluegrass



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

So, I was reading another thread and someone mentioned Texas Bluegrass. I had attempted to research this a while back, but never found much real world/practical application info.

Does anyone have any idea if Texas Bluegrass actually lives up to its hype? Or have any practical applications that you can point to?

I'm considering ordering some seed and growing some in the garage this winter.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Still learnin I don't think it's truly an improvement on the better bluegrass cultivars, but you will probably get more knowledgeable responses in the cool season forum.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Texas bluegrass is what I would ditch my Latitude 36 for. Its too new so you'd be hard pressed to find it in a lawn. But yeah, it supposedly puts all warm-season grasses to shame. KBG on steroids really. I'd love to try it. There are several reports and studies on it. Just no real world personal data out there.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

The two best cultivars out there that you can buy (currently) are called SPF 30 and Thermal Blue.

It's nice looking grass no doubt. I would have to have almost perfect yard drainage to sustain it, which is why i have left it alone for now.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Why would you need perfect drainage versus st Augustine or another grass?


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Still learnin said:


> Why would you need perfect drainage versus st Augustine or another grass?


St aug can survive being over saturated in clay soil. Bluegrass will struggle.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I wonder what's the price of this turf? Im interested in learning more about this


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Spammage said:


> @Still learnin I don't think it's truly an improvement on the better bluegrass cultivars, but you will probably get more knowledgeable responses in the cool season forum.


+1 I think it probably has a slightly better drought tolerance but it's still KBG so it will still struggle in the heat without adequate water. You have to take some of the claims made by these sod producers with a grain of salt.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> I wonder what's the price of this turf? Im interested in learning more about this


Dude you just bought a stander. I ban you from considering new grass


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > @Still learnin I don't think it's truly an improvement on the better bluegrass cultivars, but you will probably get more knowledgeable responses in the cool season forum.
> ...


A&M created it. It's just about the heat tolerance. It does work better. I've seen it in person. But in terms of drought tolerance, it's on par with what you'd expect.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> The two best cultivars out there that you can buy (currently) are called SPF 30 and Thermal Blue.
> 
> It's nice looking grass no doubt. I would have to have almost perfect yard drainage to sustain it, which is why i have left it alone for now.


Thermal Blue has been around a while, and Scotts uses it in some cool season mixes. I know because I seeded with it a few months ago. I believe it's a hybrid cultivar...hybrid of a Texas Bluegrass and a Kentucky Bluegrass. But I believe there are also several straight Texas Bluegrass (non-hybrid) cultivars available on the market, too.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what's the price of this turf? Im interested in learning more about this
> ...


 :lol: I'm not going to buy it. I'm just curious of the cost compared to a pallet of flortam.


----------

